# How many LBS of Sand did you use???



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm gonna change one of my tanks out to Tahitian Moon sand and I'm trying to get an idea how much sand different people used. I have Home Depot sand in one of my tanks (60G 48X15). I used about half of one of those 100 lb bags. The tank I'm gonna change out has a grey/black gravel in it now. It's (90G 48x19)....

Any input is appreciated...I was hoping to find some sort of "calculator" that I could put Length, Width and inches of gravel wanted??? I'll probably add an egg crate too since I'm gonna get all crazy on the tank.... :dancing:


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess it would depend how deep you wanted it. 45lbs did my 75 (48" x 18") just fine at about an inch and a half.


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

There is a sand depth calulator in the Library link. Look in the Quick reference section.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

I was thinking a couple of inches...I thought I looked in there for that calc...I knew I saw one before....Found it now...


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would probably use 150-175lbs to have about two inches.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

drungil14 said:


> I would probably use 150-175lbs to have about two inches.


IMO, that is way too much. Using the calculator mentioned above it says 104 pounds, which seems about right.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

Morpheus is probably close. I used 16 sq ft in a 6' tank. I think that works out to 120 or so lbs. I have a nice layer a little higher than the plastic trim on my tank...


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah ...I was kinda curious what different people used...then the ones that have pics of their tanks..I could look to get an Idea...I was figuring about a 100lbs....I gotta hit a couple more petsmarts tomorrow to round up some more bags...


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I only used 80 lbs of Eco Complete in my 125 gallon. I do have alot of holey rock in there that takes up alot of space. I was left with about 1inch to an 1 and a half of sand. I guess it depends on how much rock you plan on putting in there with the sand.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Ended up using about 100lbs maybe slightly less..I could've use a little less but I went with it. I know when I'm cleaning up the poop i end up losing little by little. Here is a pic..I'm really digging the tahitian moon sand. Been wanting to do it for a while can't beleive I waited so long...


----------

